# Dialog (JOptionPane) modal machen



## Felix (28. Nov 2005)

Hi,

ich zeige einen Dialog mit folgender Methode an:


```
JOptionPane jop = new JOptionPane();
//(...)
jop.showMessageDialog(DATA.MAINFRAME,DATA.ABFRAG.getantwort(), "richtige Antwort:",JOptionPane.INFORMATION_MESSAGE);
```

Wie kann ich jetzt dafür sorgen, dass alle KeyEvents nur an den Dialog und nicht auch an das JFrame gesendet werden?

Vermutlich dadurch den Dialog modal zu machen, aber wie?

Gruß
der Felix


----------



## foobar (28. Nov 2005)

```
JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(this, DATA.MAINFRAME,DATA.ABFRAG.getantwort(), "richtige Antwort:",JOptionPane.INFORMATION_MESSAGE);
```

BTW Die Method showMessageDialog ist static und sollte daher auch in diesem KOntext augerufen werden.


----------



## Felix (29. Nov 2005)

Danke!

und wie kann ich den Dialog jetzt noch modal machen?


----------



## L-ectron-X (29. Nov 2005)

Brauchst du nicht, JOptionPanes sind von Hause aus modal. Daher kann ich dein Problem auch nicht nachvollziehen.
Und wenn du in der API-Doc liest, findest du auch folgenden Satz:


			
				API-Doc - javax.swing.JOptionPane hat gesagt.:
			
		

> All dialogs are modal. Each showXxxDialog method blocks the current thread until the user's interaction is complete.


----------

